
Mumbai bans plastic bags and bottles - aritraghosh007
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/jun/25/mumbai-india-bans-plastic-bags-and-bottles
======
andrewstuart
Thank goodness somewhere is taking the obvious action of banning the
packaging, which is really just pre-garbage.

However, banning packaging only works if it is backed by a system for
precisely standardised, refundable and washable containers that food and other
products can be shipped in.

------
hjek
Great news. Let's hope the rest of the world catches up. Would be better if
the ban included plastic straws, too.

------
fithisux
It is hypocritical. No one ever considered banning cigarettes.

